# Can you eat..



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Cilantro flowers? My cilantro got away from me so I trimmed it back tonight. Can we eat the flowers?


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Yes you can but when cilantro flowers it turns bitter to taste. I usually just let it finish out and collect the seed.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Hmm.. Yeah, it is really strong, isn't it. We put one flower on our soup for lunch. It flavored the whole soup. Not bad, but definately a little goes a long way.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

My cilantro smells just like stink bugs....not at all what I'd hoped for.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

For your cilantro, this is a knock off of a Mexican food restaurant's dip for veggies, for on fish tacos, to eat fresh chips with etc....

One huge handful bunch of cilantro (I pick as many as I can hold by the stems in my hand and then twist off the stems and use all the leaves) 
1 lime juiced
big pinch of salt, pepper and garlic powder (I keep these mixed together so 3 big pinches)
Jalapenos.....1 with seeds if you like it medium hot, 2 with seeds if you like it extra hot, I prefer 3 without seeds 
Put this in a jar your stick blender fits in or use your blender and let it really mash up.

Now you have an option, buy one of the premade ranch dressings, or make your own with a packet and mayo. Add this to fill the jar. Stick blend until green and smooth.

My sticker blender came with a quart plastic jar and lid, I keep mine full of this all summer.

Let this sit overnight if you can, we never can. It keeps wonderful as long as you keep the kids from dipping out of the container with their grimmy fingers! Warning the longer it sets in the fridge the hotter it gets so be very careful adding too many jalapenos!

If you have grandkids who will not eat veggies let them dip in this! Course being biracial, nobody told my grandkids they are half black not half Mexican  I lived in San Diego until I was 25 so I come by this naturally.

Anita you will never say you don't love cilantro after this!


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Ooo.. I bet my kids would love this!


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

That sounds good. Think I'll make a veggie platter for supper one night and have this dip with it. On one of these 105* days a "cool" supper sounds good.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It was suffocating outside today Chris! I opened the door to the garden and closed it and when in the house! Vicki


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

Aaaaand it was suffocating here in Tyler also ,my husband made the remark about sweltering and breezeless like in Beaumont ,normally we have wind ,we are having strange weather again. We had so much rain this spring that the trees grew a lot and so now my loaded peach tree broke but I am leaving it till the peaches ripen as it's still green in this 100+* weather .
Vicki's mix will be perfect for chicken wings,cucumber strips and other veggies. I love Cilantro


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Pico de Gallo

Equal amounts minced:
roma tomatoes
white onion
jalapeno (remove seeds)
cilantro
Add lime juice to coat a bit and let marinate. (Yeah, right! LOL)

Great as a salsa. Also super YUM on lengua tacos. I also add a big handful of chopped cilantro to the meat, along with minced onion, garlic and comino (ground cilanto seed) when cooking.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

There is a genetic link to how people taste cilantro- a small percentage of us think it tastes like dirt or soap! Anita & I probably share the same gene  To me there is no way to make it taste good, and it is probably the reason why I don't like salsa either, though I like pico de gallo as long as it isn't really heavy on cilantro. There is almost no way to keep it from seeding out once the temperatures get hot.

The other name for cilantro is coriander- used to be coriander seeds in spice racks all the time, but I don't see them much anymore.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Isn't that funny? I'm a super taster and alot of things are yucky to me, but I love cilantro. Well, I harvested the coriander seeds. I'll have to experiment with them. I read to start your own cilantro early from seed cause by the time you get the plants at the nursey, it is getting too late. Sounds like what happened to me. The bummer thing is I want cilantro for my pico, but my onions and tomatoes are just now ready, so I don't know how that works? Maybe I could grow it inside in the air conditioning?


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

> The bummer thing is I want cilantro for my pico, but my onions and tomatoes are just now ready, so I don't know how that works?


As a past farmers market manager I can say that you wouldn't believe how many producers complain about this! Even the most experienced nursery owners I know haven't solved the mystery of how to have them all perfectly ready together


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I wonder how it would do sprouting it like bean sprouts?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I grow (I didn't grow anything this year  cilantro in containers then in June move to a shady bed, it gets only filtered light under a huge crepe myrtle, there it will stay until November and moved out once again to the sunny herb bed and this time planted, hacked back and watered well. And if you don't use a lot of cilantro just go chop it back every few weeks, it loves being hacked up 

Cilantro dries well like stevia and you can also blend it up with a little oil and freeze it as ice cubes. Yes it turns dark frozen, but the flavor is still there. I love cilantro and am not a huge fan of coriander. V


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Freeze it. I chop mine up and stuff it in ziplock baggies (pint). I don't stuff them *puffy* full, but flat, so I can stack them or line them up. I use one bag per batch of salsa. About 1/2 bag for pico. Break off a chunk to throw in soups/tacos/etc. Have never had it discolor. Stays a nice green and you'd never know it wasn't fresh--even in Pico.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Awesome, thanks for the tips!


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

Aja-Sammati said:


> There is a genetic link to how people taste cilantro- a small percentage of us think it tastes like dirt or soap! Anita & I probably share the same gene  To me there is no way to make it taste good, and it is probably the reason why I don't like salsa either, though I like pico de gallo as long as it isn't really heavy on cilantro. There is almost no way to keep it from seeding out once the temperatures get hot.
> 
> The other name for cilantro is coriander- used to be coriander seeds in spice racks all the time, but I don't see them much anymore.


Maybe its a Northern California thing because I just hate cilantro also.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

:rofl

Probably not, I have several friends around that love the stuff...but maybe they aren't natives?


----------

